# Just bought the 50 shades of grey books



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just bought on amazon some 50 shades of grey books. the first novel and 2 sex books. 

I can't wait for them to come in the mail, even though my H is in another state...He will be home at the end of Febuary for a visit. 

I have lots of new things I want to try and in the past my H has been distrustful and shot me down for trying which made me feel even more shy. It was like he didn't want me trying anything new cause where did I learn that from?

So with the 50 shades of grey books I can say I learned it from here. Plus I've told him when we finally do get to move (if ever) we have a LOT of MAKING UP to do!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Highlight passages that turn you on or that you want to discuss with him, then mail him the book so he can see what's turning you on and he can imagine you in heat waiting for him to get home!


----------



## Jadeeyez (Feb 10, 2013)

If you think 50 shades of grey book is hot. Then you might want to read simonkafka.wordpress.com. I came across this the other day. Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jadeeyez said:


> If you think 50 shades of grey book is hot. Then you might want to read simonkafka.wordpress.com. I came across this the other day. Wow! Wow! Wow!


OK, I'll look it up..thanks!!


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> Highlight passages that turn you on or that you want to discuss with him, then mail him the book so he can see what's turning you on and he can imagine you in heat waiting for him to get home!


Hes not the type for sexy talk when he can not act on it soon within a few hours.....

I ordered 50 shades of grey: A bedside companion: Sex secrets that hurt so Good ... and 50 Shades of Ectasy: Fifty Secret Sex Positions for mind-Blowing Orgasms.......to spice up the marriage...

I told my H that when we move (as in get a house together) "I'm curently living with his parents, while he works in another state".........So today I told him when we move we had a lot of making up to do for all the lost time.....He seemed unconfortabel and a little agigtated at the suggestive talk as he usually does, but then later on he made his own suggestive talk...so maybe a little suggestion for him goes a long way.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> I just bought on amazon some 50 shades of grey books. the first novel and 2 sex books.
> 
> I can't wait for them to come in the mail, even though my H is in another state...He will be home at the end of Febuary for a visit.
> 
> ...


What I learned from 50 Shades of Gray is that every guy needs a 22-year old, beautiful virgin who comes as soon as she is touched and at least 5 times per day.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't expect miracles, either.

I'm pretty sexually uninhibited, but there's behavior in that book and BDSM in general that I would have a hard time emulating. It would have to be a significant need for my spouse for me to treat her like **** before I'd be comfortable doing it.


----------

